# 2011 - 2012 Winter expected to have Extreme Weather



## Nick (Jul 19, 2011)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/winter-weather-forecast-20112012-extreme-winter-parts-31096/

Some snips: 



> US Long Range Winter Weather Forecast 2011-2012
> 
> We expect the Pacific Northwest region to experience a very severe winter and the Cascades snowpack is likely to see increased levels due to the negative (cold) phase of PDO. *Our weather models are also showing an increased likelihood for major snow events in Northeastern and Midwestern parts of the US throughout December 2011 and January 2012, that could see severe blizzard conditions hit New York City and Chicago.*


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 19, 2011)

sweet, i can't wait to try out my jeep in the snow!


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll be elated if we get anything approaching this past winter.  I've even got an excuse to go to Vermont this year. (daughter in college).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Puck it (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is my forecast for next winter.


It will   somewhere after December.


----------



## andrec10 (Jul 19, 2011)

4aprice said:


> I'll be elated if we get anything approaching this past winter.  I've even got an excuse to go to Vermont this year. (daughter in college).
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Alex,

Is your daughter going to the college we spoke about?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not ready for Summer to end yet, but this is indeed good news (even if I'm not counting on it)...


----------



## k123 (Jul 19, 2011)

" The Northeast in General looks poised to repeat last year. With the exception of the Major cities, such as New York City and Boston. I expect them to have a more average season. Boston is still up in the air with me, as I still think they could be included in the cold and snowy range this year. Areas like Buffalo and Albany New York, should have a cold an snowy winter. Even Maine should get in on some of this action."

http://www.weatheradvance.com/winter-2011-2012-outlook-1st-edition

The 2nd edition should be coming out soon


----------



## k123 (Jul 19, 2011)

We may even be entering a cooling pattern

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/997055021001/beware-of-a-mini-ice-age/


----------



## Nick (Jul 19, 2011)

It sure does make one excited for the winter... I have a feeling this winter will be epic!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Jul 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> It sure does make one excited for the winter... I have a feeling this winter will be epic!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk



All winters are epic...some are just more epic than others.

Before reading these forecasts I've been thinking that this coming winter might put last winter to shame. The spring was so cool and now suddenly it has turned very hot. Since summer officially started it has been awfully hot. Past experience tells me that hot summers are often followed by cool autumns and snowy winters.

Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 20, 2011)

andrec10 said:


> Alex,
> 
> Is your daughter going to the college we spoke about?



Yes.  Was up there last weekend.  Also my boy is at Mt Hood right now and has Conner O'Brien as a councilor.  After seeing him in Lake George he must think my son is stalking him.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Jul 20, 2011)

I enjoy "major snow events" quite a bit...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 20, 2011)

Heard that is the expected for Utah as well.  Last season was 783 inches at Snowbird.  They figure that the Pipeline will not melt out this summer.  Snowbird has had to curtail summer operations because of the snowpack.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 20, 2011)

I stick to the simple question. Is there a La Nina (spanish for the nina)? 

If the answer is yes, game on! 

If the answer is no, well, just make the best of it.


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 20, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Is there a La Nina (spanish for the nina)?



La Nina is Spanish for "the little girl"


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 21, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> I stick to the simple question. Is there a La Nina (spanish for the nina)?
> 
> If the answer is yes, game on!
> 
> If the answer is no, well, just make the best of it.



From what I've read most experts expect a weak La Nina to neutral conditions this coming winter.  I have also read some who believe we are headed for a colder regime the next several years.  Hopefully game on.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> La Nina is Spanish for "the little girl"



Adjust your sense of humor and get back to me.


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 21, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Adjust your sense of humor and get back to me.



Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## k123 (Jul 25, 2011)

2nd edition up: http://www.weatheradvance.com/winter-2011-2012-outlook-2nd-edition


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/me.../snow-forecast-for-the-winter-of-20112012.asp


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2011)

k123 said:


> 2nd edition up: http://www.weatheradvance.com/winter-2011-2012-outlook-2nd-edition



I like that there's an ad for Holiday Inn Express on that page.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 5, 2011)

That long range forecast snippet reads reallll nice!


----------



## k123 (Sep 19, 2011)

Weather.com's fall and winter forecasts: http://www.weather.com/outlook/weat...wsi-late-fall-early-winter-outlook_2011-09-19

October - December






December only





Video: http://www.weather.com/weather/vide...9/another-harsh-winter-21943#loc=41/169/21943


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 19, 2011)

k123 said:


> Weather.com's fall and winter forecasts: http://www.weather.com/outlook/weat...wsi-late-fall-early-winter-outlook_2011-09-19
> 
> October - December
> 
> ...



Please!


----------



## billski (Sep 19, 2011)

*Here's the plan*

Using our considerable forecasting prowess, we will head to the hills midweek before the storm strikes.  Now it comes through and blankets the entire New England area with five feet of snow.  Highways are closed, school is out, cell phone towers collapse, Groceries run out of ice cream, bread and milk.  The T and the Metro cars are frozen on their tracks.  McDonalds is out of greasy fries.  Car's can't make it to Dunkin Donuts.  OMG, Armageddon at hand!

Now, the wise skiers will already snowed in at the resort of their choice.  Backup generators are in full swing.  Patrol can't get to the mountains.  Greasy fries and $10 burgers galore!  Oh dear, I guess we'll just have to stay here and be bored to death inside the lodge, when our cars can't move.  I've been told we can't get out for a week, nor can anyone get in.

Damn extreme weather.  How sad.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 21, 2011)

Am I reading this right, the "colder than normal" is only 1 or 2 degrees?  Better than nothing I guess, but not really enough to pop the bubbly.


*In November*
Northeast - Colder than normal, except ME 

*In December*
Northeast - Colder than normal


----------



## Angus (Sep 21, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Am I reading this right, the "colder than normal" is only 1 or 2 degrees?  Better than nothing I guess, but not really enough to pop the bubbly.



I believe 1 or 2 degrees will start an ice age if world-wide. I'd say "that's a start..."


----------



## k123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Where to Hit the Slopes in 2011-12

Farmers Almanac released their guide for this season. 

"In northern New England, where last winter brought plenty of powder to East Coast skiers, the fun will continue.

Anyone who enjoys the skiing Northeast knows there is no better skiing east of the Mississippi than in Vermont’s many unspoiled peaks. With heavy snow and colder than average temperatures predicted for much of the season, Vermont, and nearby resorts in New Hampshire and Maine, will be the place to be this winter. New York’s Adirondack range is also well situated for a good season"   

Sounds good to me!


----------



## billski (Sep 29, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Am I reading this right, the "colder than normal" is only 1 or 2 degrees?  Better than nothing I guess, but not really enough to pop the bubbly.
> 
> 
> *In November*
> ...



31F is better than 33F  :smash:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 5, 2011)

They seem to have downgraded the snow forecasts for New Jersey, Poconos, Catskills, and Southern NH, but most of New England and Gore/Whiteface still looks pretty solid.

_"Overall, precipitation is expected to be above normal throughout most of the Northeast from January into February. With the exception of northern parts of New York and New England, temperatures are forecast to average near normal for the winter season."_


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 12, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> They seem to have downgraded the snow forecasts for New Jersey, Poconos, Catskills, and Southern NH, but most of New England and Gore/Whiteface still looks pretty solid.
> 
> _"Overall, precipitation is expected to be above normal throughout most of the Northeast from January into February. With the exception of northern parts of New York and New England, temperatures are forecast to average near normal for the winter season."_



Still like the looks of it BG.  While those "more southern" areas are looking to recieving less they also are covered by more snowmaking and it does have the word cold there.  While I like it cold up north to preserve the natural down here where they pile on the manmade mild spells are quite enjoyable.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 18, 2011)

billski said:


> Using our considerable forecasting prowess, we will head to the hills midweek before the storm strikes.  Now it comes through and blankets the entire New England area with five feet of snow.  Highways are closed, school is out, cell phone towers collapse, Groceries run out of ice cream, bread and milk.  The T and the Metro cars are frozen on their tracks.  McDonalds is out of greasy fries.  Car's can't make it to Dunkin Donuts.  OMG, Armageddon at hand!
> 
> Now, the wise skiers will already snowed in at the resort of their choice.  Backup generators are in full swing.  Patrol can't get to the mountains.  Greasy fries and $10 burgers galore!  Oh dear, I guess we'll just have to stay here and be bored to death inside the lodge, when our cars can't move.  I've been told we can't get out for a week, nor can anyone get in.
> 
> Damn extreme weather.  How sad.




I dream of this scenario at least 3 times a week.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 20, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> They seem to have downgraded the snow forecasts for New Jersey, Poconos, Catskills, and Southern NH, but most of New England and Gore/Whiteface still looks pretty solid.
> 
> _"Overall, precipitation is expected to be above normal throughout most of the Northeast from January into February. With the exception of northern parts of New York and New England, temperatures are forecast to average near normal for the winter season."_



Doesn't this map look like just about every northeast winter....


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 20, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Doesn't this map look like just about every northeast winter....



Shhhhhhhhh. They won't sell any ads if you let that out!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 24, 2011)

Not that they are weather guys but 
http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...y-boost-heating-fuel-use-forecasters-say.html
"Matt Rogers, president of Commodity Weather Group LLC. predicts the northern U.S. will be cooler than normal, with lower temperatures reaching down the East Coast to South Carolina. MDA forecasts that most of the northern U.S. will be more seasonable, with some warmer-than-normal weather in Maine and northern New Hampshire and Vermont, and the coldest weather in Montana and North and South Dakota."


----------



## billski (Oct 24, 2011)

I will collect all forecasts, select the one I like best and go with that.

:dunce:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 25, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> Not that they are weather guys but
> http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...y-boost-heating-fuel-use-forecasters-say.html
> "Matt Rogers, president of Commodity Weather Group LLC. predicts *the northern U.S. will be cooler than normal, with lower temperatures reaching down the East Coast to South Carolina*. MDA forecasts that most of the northern U.S. will be more seasonable, with *some warmer-than-normal weather in Maine and northern New Hampshire and Vermont*, and the coldest weather in Montana and North and South Dakota."



Soooooooooo, essentially this guy is saying the exact opposite of what the other predictions are saying.  Awesome.


----------



## billski (Oct 25, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Soooooooooo, essentially this guy is saying the exact opposite of what the other predictions are saying.  Awesome.



Examine the source of this info compared to the other guys.  Where is the "expertise"? :???:


----------



## Madroch (Oct 25, 2011)

12z Euro says be at sundown Monday or be square-- 12+ of CT cement.  if only....


----------

